# auto to manual



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

I was wondering if it's feasible to convert an automatic transmission in a 2004 Z to a manual? If it is, any idea about the cost for parts and/or labor?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

DiRN said:


> I was wondering if it's feasible to convert an automatic transmission in a 2004 Z to a manual? If it is, any idea about the cost for parts and/or labor?


completely possible and a complete waste of money. just sell the auto and buy a manual.


----------



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

James said:


> completely possible and a complete waste of money. just sell the auto and buy a manual.


Thanks. Unfortunately I'm still paying for the car -\), so I can't just up and sell it. Can you define "complete waste of money"?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

DiRN said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I'm still paying for the car -\), so I can't just up and sell it. Can you define "complete waste of money"?


First off to find a manual tranny right now would be difficult... second, the swap would totally reduce the value of your car to like nothing. Third the swap will not be the same as a factory manual unless you do all the electronics and wiring which is a pita... you're much better off with just selling the car and buying a manual.


----------



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

James said:


> First off to find a manual tranny right now would be difficult... second, the swap would totally reduce the value of your car to like nothing. Third the swap will not be the same as a factory manual unless you do all the electronics and wiring which is a pita... you're much better off with just selling the car and buying a manual.


Thanks for all your help.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

NP, didn't really help just told you the fact of the matter... Seriously, someone out there will buy your car and you can pay off your current loan... then get a manual.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

DiRN said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately I'm still paying for the car -\), so I can't just up and sell it. Can you define "complete waste of money"?



the difference you will pay from selling yours and buying a new one is less then what it would cost tobuy a manual tranny and installing it, plus less time wasted, plus less warrenty worries, plus better resale value...


----------

